# John Deere brakes should these be replaced (see photos)



## treyrooster (Mar 22, 2021)

Changed hydraulic fluid and found what I assumed was brake material on the sump screen. The sun disc has slight grooving on it and a little bit of surface rust from where the tractor sat up for a while. I did a quick measurement on the pad thickness they seem to be in the 2.5 mm range. I don’t have an endless supply of money to throw at this tractor if I can get more use out of these I need to. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

(shrugs) I'd run it. We're not talking stopping 80,000 lbs from high speeds here!


----------



## KS John (Aug 6, 2018)

Coming from an aircraft manufacturer quality control system, if they are in spec. they are good. The specs are written as they are by engineers for a reason. In my former world, things are pretty well over engineered.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I agree with other replies I'd operate tractor with the pads as they are.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

If the pads are in spec I would run them. But that grooved and pitted disc would cause some issues for me. Depending how bad it is that will cause accelerated wear of the pads.


----------



## treyrooster (Mar 22, 2021)

can the disc be turned to remove the groves?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

If I'm correct and the tractor is a 4240 I'd replace that disk R85029 @ $94..94 ea


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

If Jim is correct and the new disc is 95 bucks I would replace it. You've done all the labor tearing it apart, you would hate to have to do it again in the near future because those rough discs chewed the pads up.


----------



## JOR Farm (Aug 27, 2019)

I would replace the disc, and pads there's a little tool looks kinda like a pin punch that drives in the rivets best I remember the pads aren't much $10 or so each. The ones that were not oil while it sat up are probably brittle and will come apart soon anyway. Plus that is the left side, right brakes always wear out first in my experience. But then I may be the only one who likes to turn right.


----------



## treyrooster (Mar 22, 2021)

it is a 4240


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

Looking on Abilene Machine it appears you can put discs, pads, and rivets in it for 380 bucks. That's without shopping around at all.

IMO I would replace everything at that prices since you've already done the disassembly work.

I work on equipment for lots of people and can't even begin to count the times I've had to tear back into something (at their expense) because they tried to save a few bucks the first time it was apart.


----------



## treyrooster (Mar 22, 2021)

Does anybody know how to identify where the material in my hydraulic sump came from? im not sure if it is clutch, synchronizer, two speed, or brake material how can i tell the difference?


----------

